
Apple and Google are launching a joint Covid-19 tracing tool for iOS and Android - marc__1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/10/apple-and-google-are-launching-a-joint-covid-19-tracing-tool/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22834959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22834959)

------
towndrunk
No thanks. This is nuts and will be used for more than just "covid" tracing.

